# SOS y'all Financing for Macs in Canada



## Mac_Rasta (Aug 8, 2007)

what options do i have ?? I'm a college student starting a graphic design course and i need either a macbook or a macbook pro on payment terms...
HELP Plz....:-(


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

24-month equal payment plan at Future Shop or Best Buy.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Don't students get generous lines of credit? 

In all seriousness, I would integrate the purchase of a MB/MBP as part of your student debt (i.e; Line of Credit/Student Loan), especially since you _require_ it for school purposes.

Other members will probably make alternative suggestions.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Also check resellers like Carbon and/or MacDoc -- MacDoc has leasing/buyback/buyout and Carbon has their new Credit Card.


----------



## Mac_Rasta (Aug 8, 2007)

*:-(*

eplain this equal payment plz...


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Student discounts from Apple Canada:
http://www.apple.com/ca/education/hed/students/discounts.html


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

12 month financing from Long & McQuade Music.

You don't get student pricing but interest is competitive at 1.4% / month on your remaining balance!


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

WorldIRC said:


> 12 month financing from Long & McQuade Music.
> 
> You don't get student pricing but interest is competitive at 1.4% / month on your remaining balance!


L & M sells Macs?!?!?! SCORE!!!   There's my chance to get one!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> 24-month equal payment plan at Future Shop or Best Buy.


What interest rate do they charge over that period of time? 

My suggestion would be to try get a line of credit from a brick and mortar bank or virtual bank. Hopefully you had a summer job and can use this for the LOC application. Also you can use or may need to use your parents as co-signers for the LOC. The advantage of this is the lower interest rates, and the floating available balance. Of course if misused you can get into as much trouble with a LOC as a credit card.

Steve


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Just read the fine print carefully. With some of these cards, if you don't pay off the ENTIRE balance by the due date, you can be stuck with a years interest at a rate of 30-40%. $2000 computer on day 366 could cost you $2600.


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd suggest avoiding credit card debt if possible because of the interest rates alone. A student line of credit would be far better; TD offers one up to $8k/year, but you pretty much must have a parent with good credit co-sign it no matter what.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

True: Credit Card debt is approximately the worst thing a student can do.

The "No interest for XX month" plans of course count on cashing in on the people who are one day late and end up paying hundreds. But also watch out for the "administration fee" of $30 to $60 to set the thing up. This leads to ridiculous things like "6 months interest free" on a $300 item costing $29.95 in 'fees', or the equivalent of 20% p.a. simple interest - plus penalties of course if you miss.


----------



## Mac_Rasta (Aug 8, 2007)

*Good News*

I'm originally from jamaica... musician for hire then.... and i had royalties and commissions money waitin in the wings because the albums i had played hadn't been released  yet.. so i got a call today and they sent me a check for the equivalent of $4000 Cdn!! I just went to futureshop today and paid for it CASH...  i'm so freakin' glad and i have enough to buy my digi 003 rack... to do some recording in my spare time but thnx 4 ur comments.... i just might have to use them.... the next time i'm strapped for cash..... thanx again guys.....


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Good news! Where are you located? (PM me if you prefer) 
My son has a Digi002R studio based on an iMac G5 - he's a ProTools fiend.


----------



## Mac_Rasta (Aug 8, 2007)

*to canada ram*

cool i'm thinking either the mbox2 pro or the 003 i'm in ottawa where's your son at?


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

BlueMax said:


> L & M sells Macs?!?!?! SCORE!!!   There's my chance to get one!


It takes about 2 days to get them in (provided warehouse has em) but yes, we sell em for the same price Apple does. Be warned, official policy is 50% down payment on computer purchases because they are worth nothing to us to "repo" should we have to once they are out the door. If you've done financing business with us before, they may not ask for the full 50%...but policy is policy.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Mac_Rasta said:


> cool i'm thinking either the mbox2 pro or the 003 i'm in ottawa where's your son at?


We're in Victoria BC. He was out to Toronto and Ottawa playing some showcase gigs about three years ago. My daughter is a Reggae fan and she's got my wife (the '60's folkie!) into Reggae now.

As far as the interface goes, I strongly prefer Firewire to USB for the interface. Also have a look at the M-Audio Firewire mixer with ProTools M-Powered.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

WorldIRC said:


> It takes about 2 days to get them in (provided warehouse has em) but yes, we sell em for the same price Apple does. Be warned, official policy is 50% down payment on computer purchases because they are worth nothing to us to "repo" should we have to once they are out the door. If you've done financing business with us before, they may not ask for the full 50%...but policy is policy.


That's good to know. Yes, I've had L & M credit before - that's why I can do it without yet another credit hit. 

My credit rating's been hit hard by the idiots from our auto dealership who checked EIGHT different credit companies to "get the best deal". Well, at 4-7 points per "check" I just lost up to 56 points on my credit beacon!  tptptptp It's not "pathetic" but it's in the "not-quite-but-almost-bad" region.


----------

